# Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?



## Stadtkind (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

bin Neuling im Forum und ebenso als "Teichpate".( Siehe meine Vorstellung  )

Ich habe jemanden gefunden der mir Krebsscheren, __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserminze abgibt.

Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich denn etwa in unseren kleinen Teich ( siehe Fotos) einsetzen ?

Im Moment hab ich etwas __ Wasserpest und Hornkraut drin ( in Pflanzkörben ), außerdem eine Seerose.

Kann ich die neuen Pflanzen alle in Körbe setzen oder wird`s da zu eng?

Die Wasserminze hatte ich für die Bepflanzung der kahlen Stufe ( siehe Foto ) gedacht, wäre das ok, oder wuchert dieses Pflänzchen etwa genauso wie normale Minze ?
Auf der Stufe haben wir noch 2 kleinere Pflanzkörbe mit - keine Ahnung wie die heißen- kann man glaube ich auf dem einen Foto sehen.


Vielen Dank und schönen Abend


----------



## Suse (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

__ Wasserminze wuchert auf jeden Fall.
Läßt sich aber einfach ausrupfen, im Sommer machen wir Mojitos daraus
und im Herbst Kompost.


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Alle in Körbe setzen, da kann man irgendwann leichter auslichten.

Susi, die __ Wasserminze lässt sich, wie jede andere Minze, sehr gut trocknen und dann kann man im Winter leckeren Tee trinken.


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo,

also Krebsscheren wirfst du einfach nur in's Wasser. Sie sinken dann auf den Grund und kommen im Frühjahr...wenn alles klappt... mit frischen grünen Blättern und kleinen weißen Blüten wieder an die Wasseroberfläche.
__ Hornkraut kannst du auch einfach in den Teich werfen. Es braucht kein Substrat und bildet auch keine Wurzeln aus. Wenn du ein Bündel Hornkraut an einer besonderen Stelle deines Teiches positionieren möchtest bietet es sich an, das Bündel mit einem Stein zu beschweren. Ich habe aus den Beinen einer alten Nylonstrumpfhose kleine Säckchen geknotet, einen Kiesel da hinein getan und mit einer dünnen Kordel das Bündel Hornkraut an das Säckchen gebunden. So bleibt das Hornkraut an der Stelle, an der du es möchtest.

Zuviele Plastiktöpfe in einem Teich sehen nicht besonders schön aus, und wenn dein Wasser mal ganz klar ist, wirst du dich ärgern, wenn du ständig auf schwarzes Plastik schaust

Mit der Minze ist es anders. Die braucht Substrat zum Gedeihen. Aber auch da könntest du ohne Töpfe auskommen. Du hast ja eine ziemlich breite Stufe am Teich. Wenn du noch ein Stück Vlies hast und ein paar Steine, kannst du dir ein Beet bauen. Vlies auf Folie, mit den Steinen (wenn's geht, größere) einen Rand zur tieferen Zone des Teiches hin aufschichten und dann das so entstandene Beet mit Substrat auffüllen. Damit sich das Substrat nicht zwischen den Steinen durch Richtung Teichboden verabschiedet, ist es ganz sinnvoll, noch mal einen Streifen Vlies vor die Steine zu legen und dann alles aufzufüllen.

petra


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Petra,
schön beschrieben. 
Nur bei den Teichminzen muss ich dir widersprechen. Die brauchen kein Substrat, hatte ich früher auch dafür.
Nun hängen die einfach im Wasser und gedeihen prächtig (deutlich über 1m hoch).


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo Jörg, 

gut zu wissen. Ich hoffe doch darauf, dass meine Minze sich aus dem Beet entfernt
petra


----------



## Limnos (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hi

Um Stängelpflanzen zu versenken, kann man die Stängel zu mehreren auch mit Bleiband umwickeln (Dachdecker können ein Stück abschneiden, man braucht ja nicht viel, so 4-6mm breit und bis 4 cm lang) Man kann dieses __ Blei auch mit einer Haushaltsschere schneiden. Zur Polsterung kann man etwas von einem Plastikschwamm oder auch Watte nehmen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ulli (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo Stadtkind,

wenn Du möchtest kann ich __ Papageienfeder abgeben, die wächst bei mir wie wild und man kann sie relativ einfach ohne Substrat mit Steinen im Teich fixieren. Könnte ich mir sehr schön auf den Stufen im Wasser vorstellen, ich habe zwei verschiedene Sorten davon und nach dem Ausmisten landen sie auf dem Kompost, muss ja nicht sein...:gdaumen.

Die sind aber nicht winterhart, wenn sie nicht mehr als 40cm unter Wasser sind, meine haben alle den letzten Winter auch in 10cm überlebt...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Du Glückliche! @Uli

Bei mir geht die immer kaputt...egal was ich mache!


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Bleiband



__ Blei gehört meines Erachtens nicht in den Teich. 

Das funktioniert auch mit ein bisschen Haushaltspapier und nem Schnipsgummi.


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps.

Die Idee mit dem Damenstrumpf ist gut - hab bei meinen bisherigen Pflanzen einen Stein angebunden - ist bissl umständlich.

Werd heut mal Vlies besorgen und meine Pflänzchen abholen und versuchen der "Bauanleitung" von Petra zu folgen 

@Ulli,

würd gerne was davon haben, melde mich dann nochmal bei Dir.


Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag und werde heute Abend berichten


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Guten Abend,

wie schon erzählt, habe ich heute Pflänzchen geschenkt bekommen.....aber irgendwie hatte ich dann, als ich vor meinem Teich stand die Pflanzen im Blick, eine kleine Frustphase ( immernoch). Nach dem Motto : "Und watt nu ? "

Hier erstmal das "Grünzeug"......geht irgendwie nicht mit einfügen, also dann im Anhang.

Und weiter:
Hab dann erstmal alles sortiert. Den __ Froschbiss hab ich gleich in den Teich und gelernt dass das Teil "stachelt". __ Hornkraut auch versenkt.

Dann...
Blick auf die Teichstufe, Blick auf die Restpflanzen....hin und her und hin und....

Wenn ich damit nun die erste Stufe bepflanze - im Moment ist es ja noch nicht so viel - und dann breitet sich das liebe Grün aus, nehme ich ja eigentlich den Fischchen Schwimmfläche.
Desweiteren ist die Stufe nicht so sehr hoch und es kann gut sein - bei unserem Wassermangel - dass alles zeitweise im Trockenen liegt :-(
Die Pflanzen sind teilweise ziemlich hoch gewachsen und ich weiß nicht so richtig wie ich das machen soll.
Es ist auch ein langes Gras ( Foto) dabei, welches aber leider geknickt wurde. Wie pflanze ich das ? Stellt sich das wieder auf oder soll ich alles abschneiden und auf neue Triebe warten ?

Nun hab ich mir gedacht, wenn ich mit kleinen Steinen und dem Vlies  welches ich heut besorgt hab einen nur ganz niedrigen "Wulst" mache und alles mit Kies auffülle, sollte das Gewässer  doch auch mehr nach Teich als nach Plastefolie aussehen.

Die Pflänzchen würd ich dann eine Stufe niedriger setzen. Oder nur teilweise auf die erste Treppe.

Gut, hab dann natürlich gar Nichts mehr gemacht- war auch schon spät- und bin nach Hause.
Dachte mir ich sülze Euch erstmal zu :smoki

P.S. Auf dem Froschbiss war teilweise sowas wie Laich ( Foto). Könnt Ihr mir sagen was das genau ist ? 

Freue mich immernoch über jede Anregung und Info; lese mich weiterhin durch die Unterforen; es gefällt mir hier sehr gut - nette Leute, kompetente Hilfe........danke !

Habe Euch an meine Pflanzenspenderin weiter empfohlen, da sie noch ne Menge abzugeben hat.

So, nu is aber Schluss...

Gute Nacht und liebe Grüße
Petra


----------



## ONYX (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Das "glibbrige" Etwas hatte ich auch auf Seerosenblätter, als ich meine Seerose gekauft hab. Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber hab damals vermutet, dass es irgendein Parasit ist und hab deshalb die Seerose gut gereinigt und die Dinger entfernt.

Würde mich auch interessieren, was das ist... 

LG


----------



## Ulli (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Du Glückliche! @Uli
> 
> Bei mir geht die immer kaputt...egal was ich mache!



Hallo!

Bei mir frieren die Spitzen etwas ab, aber die Pflanzen und Stengel treiben dann wieder voll aus. Ich habe eine richtige Matte davon auf der Teichoberfläche, die ich immer wieder zurückschneiden muss... 

Bei uns ist es allerdings auch nicht so kalt, der Teich war letzten Winter nur zweimal kurz für ein paar Tage zugefroren. Vielleicht könntest Du an den Stellen mit __ Papageienfeder die Wasseroberfläche etwas abdecken???  Oder wir haben unterschiedliche Pflanzen im Handel. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## animei (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo Petra,

könnte es sein, dass Du __ Froschbiss mit Krebsscheren verwechselst? Mein Froschbiss stachelt nicht, hat ganz kleine runde Blätter. Und der Laich auf dem Froschbiss sind m. E. Schneckeneier auf __ Krebsschere. Froschbiss kann ich auf Deinen Bildern grade gar keinen erkennen.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*



animei schrieb:


> Und der Laich auf dem __ Froschbiss sind m. E. Schneckeneier auf __ Krebsschere.


Da kann ich Anita nur zustimmen... teilweise hatten die Krebsscheren von Doris click auch Schneckenlaich auf den Blättern.


----------



## Stadtkind (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*



animei schrieb:


> Hallo Petra,
> 
> könnte es sein, dass Du __ Froschbiss mit Krebsscheren verwechselst? Mein Froschbiss stachelt nicht, hat ganz kleine runde Blätter. Und der Laich auf dem Froschbiss sind m. E. Schneckeneier auf __ Krebsschere. Froschbiss kann ich auf Deinen Bildern grade gar keinen erkennen.



Ja, natürlich meinte ich die Krebsscheren - bin schon ganz kirre.


Hab mich die Tage als ich die Pflänzchen unterbringen wollte mal etwas ausgiebiger mit der " Teichkonstruktion" beschäftigt.
Wie schon irgendwo erwähnt haben wir extremen Wasserschwund.
Ich habe an einer Uferseite alle __ Lilien gekillt , die Steine ausgebuddelt usw.

Was ich nun vorfand war folgendes : Um den Teich Trittplatten. Darunter war wohl ursprünglich die Folie geklemmt. Aktueller Zustand : Unter den Platten und zwischen Platten und Ufer Wurzelwerk und Grünzeug ohne Ende. Die Folie teilweise ebenerdig mit der ersten Stufe. Dazwischen Erdreich  schwer zu beschreiben.
Das Wasser vom Teich kann also gar nicht steigen, weil es bei der ersten Stufe direkt ins Erdreich sickert.
Hab versucht zu retten was geht. Wurzeln raus, Pflanzen raus, bissl Folie und Ufermatte ran und erste Stufe zur "Trockenstufe" degradiert. Vorhandenen Steine eingearbeitet und teilweise neue Pflanzen auf die 2. Stufe gesetzt.

 ob ich das nun halbwegs richtig gemacht habe und Alles sinnvoll war. Sieht auch irgendwie hmmm nicht so toll aus - aber - hab ja noch jede Menge Ufer zum üben. 

Ich hänge mal paar Bilder an falls es Euch interessiert.

LG


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Sieht doch jetzt schon richtig gut aus

petra


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nur mal schnell "updaten" 

Nachdem ich nun Ende Juli meine Bepflanzung beendet hatte, mußte ich den Teich den ganzen August sich selbst überlassen, da ich nur kurzzeitig vor Ort sein konnte.

Es ist kaum zu glauben, wie sich bis Anfang September alles verändert hat 

Unsere Seerose ( gesetzt Ende Mai ) bei der wir am Anfang jedes neue Blatt glücklich gezählt hatten, wächst uns langsam über den Teich.

Die __ Wasserpest hat sich tatsächlich wie die Pest über den ganzen Tümpel ausgebreitet - ebenso das __ Hornkraut. ( Habe diese Woche schon einiges ausgedünnt )

Von Ulli hatte ich __ Papageienfeder bekommen, welche sich auch reckt und streckt und neue Triebe bekommt.

Alles in Allem muss ich jetzt aufpassen, dass nicht alles zuwächst 

Hier mal Foddo :


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

update die Zweite 

konnte mich heute auch endlich um " das andere Ufer" kümmern ( hihi, wie zweideutig ).

Hab mal wieder Steine geschleppt, gebuddelt und Uferpflanzen entrümpelt.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo Petra,

wahnsinn, gelle?

Dachte ich mir letztes Jahr auch.
Habe um die gleiche Zeit rum wie Du einen neuen Teich bepflanzt.
Habe die Teichränder mit reinem Gartenlehm (lehmige Gartenerde) aufgefüllt, bepflanzt und danach mit Sand abgestreut. Mittlererweile habe ich einen grünen Dschungel.

Ich empfehle Dir die ersten 2 Jahre erstmal alles wachsen zu lassen und nicht zu viel auszuschneiden. So werden erstmal alle überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser verbraucht bis ein Ausgleich entsteht.
Sehr zu empfehlen bei Neuanlagen ist auch Azolla - ist zwar zuerst eine Pest, ist dafür aber nicht winterhart und geht im Winter ein. Dafür nimmt Azolla fleißig überschüssige Nährstoffe auf und verhindert m.u damit Algenwachstum.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen ?*

Hallo Daniel,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Der Teich ist schon ziiiiiiieeemlich alt.
Wir haben ihn lediglich dieses Jahr übernommen und ein Wenig dran "rumdoktort" da
sich wohl die letzten Jahre nicht viel gekümmert wurde.


----------

